# Jailbreak Xbox 360



## prakharrai (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a xbox 360 slim 4gb and am a complete noob, so pls help me jailbreak(mod / flash) it, I would be real grateful to you guys


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

make sure you place it on the table , disconnect all power wires (You dont want to get shocked) . Hit it strong heavy hammer with one beat , the xbox360 gets JAILBROKEN . Enjoy your games !


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2013)

where do you stay?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

AFAIK , newer models cannot be jailbroken with that ease. 



damngoodman999 said:


> make sure you place it on the table , disconnect all power wires (You dont want to get shocked) . Hit it strong heavy hammer with one beat , the xbox360 gets JAILBROKEN . Enjoy your games !


you and your sense of humor


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 18, 2013)

damngoodman999 said:


> make sure you place it on the table , disconnect all power wires (You dont want to get shocked) . Hit it strong heavy hammer with one beat , the xbox360 gets JAILBROKEN . Enjoy your games !



The best reply ever!


----------



## funskar (Mar 18, 2013)

damngoodman999 said:


> make sure you place it on the table , disconnect all power wires (You dont want to get shocked) . Hit it strong heavy hammer with one beat , the xbox360 gets JAILBROKEN . Enjoy your games !





*prakharrai*
And try that with full patience n sincerity otherwise you will get physical n financial damage


----------

